# OMG!!! New Rare Species



## GracefulLily (Feb 26, 2007)

Ya just gotta have a look at this one :shock:










Place of Capture: Suzi's Kitchen
Breed: Hairy Puffer Fish??? :lol: :lol: 
Tackle: Blue Clipper ($19.95 KMart)
Rod: Suzi's Short Arm of the Law  
Fight Rate: Very poor not much fight at all 

Results: Pricless :lol: :lol:

More pic to follow

Cheers Suzi


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Is the beard gone?????? Is that a trick so that the native fishies down there won't recognise him, so now they will swipe at his lures again.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Muhahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahaha!


----------



## GracefulLily (Feb 26, 2007)

Dont know about the fishies but there's a stranger sitting in my lounge (dont tell Funda :lol: )

Yes i'm afraid the Bearded Fisheman March07 will have to be pulled from the shelves :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hang on its not a full moon is it :?: :?: :?:

Cheers Suzi


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbECAHIAAEffgAASYqf/2CXhEAq//96wMAEGpsQQmmmhNPUZqA0yZMmgZD0mQapo1PQGowDRGCYCGATQJVPSaJ5CNNMjT0mgABpoA0IRGgFkokCEwk/9sB0fR1wJTkfJxgPYlqIE033wyvmkXHBQ6lDgLBGwAKjRNCRvQBKghiqfMa2Wq/vXckjDaq5p4nKgH1SzQfQ47kY8oZKqXQpoICAc8OmKRw61VNdtzeMAZVxAh4sT56wswWoFMeIoTmXJaWM7DLJYYsgVmfcGUs6LvNJtQZQLAhuR5bPQTrRO0UNI9YDJKMNMswZ38EzUdXGUECANSFf2EqfguZdPgHLkKVZhQVBvtqxRtuEoK4COhHRRKkpyhVYN+ZVkRssdmHwe4yZgDHgSChHwxM6NVAsISGdrW/xdyRThQkLECAHI


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

mumble grumble grrr mumble mumble


----------



## GracefulLily (Feb 26, 2007)

I know I know its hard to believe but seeing is believing so here ya go :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:










:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 
Honest it truly is him......Would i lie to you 8)

Cheers Suzi


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

hehehe! more photos please


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh my %&@%@$^ god!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

*F*or crying out loud
*U*nderworld pics?
*C*ant escape
*K*raley it's you fault

:shock:


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

>


Bloody hell :shock: 
My long lost brother... Where have you been all these years???


----------



## GracefulLily (Feb 26, 2007)

Sorry Red,

They all took one look at him and then went skitso..... :wink:

The dog ate the lizard and lost all his hair  
The boar charged at wall and killed himself  
The goat well i can only say MMMMMM Yum   

Cheers Suzi


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

OHHHHH DEAR , THATS THE END OF MY NIGHTS SLEEP


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Holy #%$&!  :shock:


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Bloody hell Funda it was only one bloody little spider!!! Talk about loss of habitat.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey its Robbie Williams reborn :shock: :shock: :shock: go Funda!!!


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Makes you look 20 years younger mate (just from your photos)!!!


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

I seriously had you pegged for about 50!!


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 8)


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

have to add my .2c worth.... :wink:

BLOODY HELL!!!!!!!


----------



## GracefulLily (Feb 26, 2007)

Geez guys 45 to 50 OMG!! :shock: :shock: :shock:

19 :lol: :lol: :lol: Gatsey now just trying to suck up :lol: :lol:

Cheers :lol: :lol: 
Suzi :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry i just cant stop :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

Gatesy said:


> Yeah sorry Alan i had you pegged for 45 to 50 as well. How old are you Alan??????
> 
> 19??????????
> 
> Sorry suzi but keep him in Canberra i don't want him anywhere near my sister


Thanks mate 8)

Compliments like that might just win you a reel :twisted:

For the record I am 21 with 17 yrs experience :lol:


----------



## Grazza (Feb 25, 2007)

Funda said:


> For the record I am 21 with 17 yrs experience :lol:


 :lol: :lol: Funda, the missus done the same to me couple months back. You do get used to it and couldn't have said it better, only I got 19yrs trying.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

that's not Funda, its RUSS. :shock:

aha! your secret identity is finally revealed!


----------



## eastcoast (Mar 12, 2007)

great can i have the offcuts,wild turkey scented fly tying material does it come in differant colours 6inch strands would be good


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

eastcoast said:


> great can i have the offcuts,wild turkey scented fly tying material does it come in differant colours 6inch strands would be good


You can call the range the "Cod Tickler" :lol: :lol: :lol:

Suzie I still can't believe the photo is Allen ...

its not one of fluffy's offsping, is it?









:shock:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

GracefulLily said:


> Ya just gotta have a look at this one :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure that that's a hairy puffer, it's a bit messed up but it looks like it might be a piece of a mullet.

another close shave on a yak


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

I liked the ZZ Top beard when it was on funda's face better than when it was on the floor  
Now he looks too respectable and not like a cool rocker / bad dude :twisted: 
Did you get sick of the leftovers stuck in Funda's fungus Suzie? 
:lol:


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Geeeeez!!!!

Funda - good thing you have that umistakeable sticker on yer yak......it is the only way I am gonna know it is you!

You were easy to pick from the crowd at the Barlings weekend....not so easy now!

Cheers,
Bart.


----------

